# Problem Using a French Dictionary with Kindle Touch



## jeffkwells (Aug 24, 2012)

Hi All,

I have had a Kindle keyboard for the last 18 months and I bought the Merriell-Webster French Translation Dictionary from Amazon. I set this as the default dictionary and when I was reading a French book I could look up words, as I read, by clicking on the word. All worked fine. Unfortunately, last week, my Kindle Keyboard screen developed a fault and I have had to buy a replacement Kindle. I was offered a good deal on the Touch so I bought that. 

I now find that the Touch software handles dictionaries differently. It looks at the dictionaries that you have, decides what language they are in, and then allows you to select one as the default. However, it doesn't recognise the Merriell-Webster dictionary as a French dictionary. It seems to think that it is an English dictionary but if I choose it as the default, when I select a French word to look up, the Touch says that there is no dictionary available. I have downloaded a free French dictionary (all in French) and I can look up a word in a French book but, of course, the definition is in French which defeats the the object!

Has anyone else encountered this problem? Is there another French-English dictionary available that the Touch will recognise? Why is there a difference between the Touch and The Kindle Keyboard?  Help, please!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm really not sure why the Touch would treat the dictionary differently, or why it will only see it as 'English'. 

But the Touch does have it's own translation feature. When you click on a word in a book and the dictionary box opens on the screen, tap the 'more' option at the bottom right and then tap 'translation'. You can choose to translate from and to a wide range of languages. It may not give you the comprehensive definition you want but it will tell you what the word means.

I would suggest a call to Amazon about the Merriell-Webster dictionary - it may be a problem that can be solved, or possibly there is an updated version that works with the Touch.

Let us know how you get on!


----------



## jeffkwells (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks Linda.

I knew about the translation feature but of course one needs a constant wi-fi connection for that. I've called Amazon and they're looking in to the problem but I was disappointed that they didn't have an immediate answer - that doesn't look good! I'll definitely post the solution if there is one

best

Jeff


----------

